# Hillman Imp on A frame



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Saw a Transit (blue) a framing an Imp very interesting, was it you
Jim


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

He was prob taking it down the breakers yard where all Imps and Simca, plus many other rubish cars belong. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Imp*

There must be an Imp convention because I saw a red one yesterday - on Dutch plates!

Russell


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Saw one today aswell. 

Derek


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Towing a classic car is a great idea. Think about it, cheap insurance, (limited mileage classic insurance), easy to look after, no silly computers, if it's pre 1973 no cost for tax, they are normally very light in comparison to todays cars.

OK so there are downsides, very poor crash protection, not good on fuel. I am sure others will add more


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

cabby said:


> He was prob taking it down the breakers yard where all Imps and Simca, plus many other rubish cars belong. :lol: :lol:
> 
> cabby


Allegro's, Dolomites, Maxi's, Montego's, Alfasuds, Stags, Princess'ssss, SD1's, Maestro's, Avengers, Mirafiori, X17, 126, 127, Wartburg Knight, Lada (any model), Yugo (any model)

Any more??????


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I got manuals for nearly all of em.

Ray.


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

HI

I have been A framing a lomax kit car [looks a bit like a 3 wheel morgan, ok only a bit], its based on a 2cv chassis, and it tows like a dream...... which got me thinking

would a 2CV make a fab toad, big wheels light and 5 seats

comments please..... 

neill


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

you would have no problems in France towing that. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

raynipper said:


> I got manuals for nearly all of em.


I've owned nearly all of them :wink:

Gerald


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I think they are collectors cars now.

You drive over a bump and have to stop to collect the bits.

Pete


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

motormouth said:


> cabby said:
> 
> 
> > He was prob taking it down the breakers yard where all Imps and Simca, plus many other rubish cars belong. :lol: :lol:
> ...


We had a Lada estate, one of the most reliable cars we ever had and I used it for courier work 300+ miles a day.

Waz


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

motormouth said:


> cabby said:
> 
> 
> > He was prob taking it down the breakers yard where all Imps and Simca, plus many other rubish cars belong. :lol: :lol:
> ...


Minis, Cortinas, Escorts (in fact ANY Ford), Cavaliers, Astras, Carltons (in fact any Vauxhall/Opel), Minor 1000s, any Datsun especially (Violets & Bluebirds) I would add Toyotas if I could remember any but they are so forgettable I can't, any Mazda except the Bongo, Volvos ................... that'll do for now.

No it won't ............. any VW/Audi (buy a Seat/Skoda instead and save £1000's) and BMW's


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's a 'nice' 2CV for someone..tax exempt!!!!

curlyboy

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1961-CITR...3845272?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item19c7a7cc98


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Can't be many Vauxhall's left as I remember most of the early ones just rusted away

joe


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

good heavens is there anything left you do like?


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Loved my Consul 375, even with the duff windscreen wipers!

Lovely bench seat right across the front, engine so easy to work on, looked good as well.

Joe


----------



## ganderson888 (Aug 14, 2011)

As Chairman of The Imp Club I'm pleased to advise that we held our Annual International rally in Bangor, North Wales between the 4th & 8th August hence some readers seeing our cars en route.

Myself and several members use A-frames to get to shows as the cars weigh less than 750kgs and they are ideal for 'Park & ride' camping! 8) 

Contrary to what Cabbie wrote  not all made it to the scrapyard with the Simca's as we had over 175 Imps on display last Sunday including, as others have noted, several cars from Holland, Scotland and one travelled over 800 miles each way from France!

I'm wondering if the blue one spotted was mine, although it's turquoise - we went via M40, M42, the Severn Valley and A5 on both journeys.

If you see us about don't hesitate to stop for a chat but only if you promise not to mention head gaskets and water pumps as we 've heard all the stories several times over :lol: :lol:


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

cabby said:


> He was prob taking it down the breakers yard where all Imps and Simca, plus many other rubish cars belong. :lol: :lol:
> 
> cabby


 hi cabby . yes they was a bag of crap boy they take me back dagenham dustbins ( mark 4 zephyrs ) and the early days of the made out of paper cars vauxhall-fiats-mini subframe-Morris 1100. my first car ford consul mark 1 and petrol was 4 gallons for a £1. if YOU are going to tow make sure its something decent and not like it looks like a brakedown vehicle on its way to a scrap yard .jud :lol: :lol:


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

waz said:


> motormouth said:
> 
> 
> > cabby said:
> ...


hi waz. funny isn't it one of the properties we was renovating we bought a lada estate for £50 because it was cheaper than a SKIP i just through bricks in the back and when full off to the tip and treated it appallingly BUT it started first time in all weathers so it just goes to show . it.jud


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

waz said:


> motormouth said:
> 
> 
> > cabby said:
> ...


When the Lada was first made I heard there were so few private cars in Russia that there were only about 250 garages in the whole country - so it wasn't much use having an unreliable car. 
Much of the talk about Ladas and (real) Skodas was utter rubbish and certainly not recognised by owners (and no, I wasn't one, but I knew quite a few).
Skodas in particular were much appreciated by many District nurses I knew who needed a cheap car that would rarely, if ever, let them down. 
Skodas are also the MOST successful rally car of all time with more WRC class wins than any other make.


----------



## Tone2 (Apr 15, 2010)

No-one has yet mentioned the Renault Dauphine.... :twisted: 

I had the Gordini "sports" version; went like the proverbial s... off a shovel in a straight line; revved like crazy and sounded lovely  . Gear lever was thinner than a lolly stick, and it hated going round corners  . Had an Imp too. The Dauphine proved that the Imp was not the worst car ever built :lol: .

Tony


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Jud, when I look at the Lada the seller was asking £300. I thought the steering was faulty so walked away. I spoke to my neighbour who had one and he said steering was like that. I went back to the seller and got it for £80. Kept it 3 years and got £50 for it. I sold it at the time the russkies was buying them and shipping back to Russia.

Waz


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

ganderson888 said:


> As Chairman of The Imp Club I'm pleased to advise that we held our Annual International rally in Bangor, North Wales between the 4th & 8th August hence some readers seeing our cars en route.
> 
> If you see us about don't hesitate to stop for a chat but only if you promise not to mention head gaskets and water pumps as we 've heard all the stories several times over :lol: :lol:


My Dad (long since passed away) worked for Rootes group in sales. I remember him taking me to a showroom where a car was covered with a sheet - this was the day before the Imp was launched and I was given a sneak preview. I can't remember how old I was what year was the Imp launched. I remember it as a very special day.

We had many Imps when I was young and when I was eighteen I had a Sunbeam Stilleto - loved that car!


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Ganderson888
Pleased to hear Imp club is thriving..From memory it was blue Transit probably a pvc with a red oxide or pink maybe two tone toadimp. Spotted on crossroads A417/A4103 between Ledbury and Leominster.
Jim


----------

